# How To Prepare For MCAT, Smart Brain Books



## NaruHinaFTW (Dec 11, 2016)

well my question is very simple, is the smart brain dogar brothers MCAT book enough prep material for uhs and nums tests?
it seems pretty comprehensive too me but id like your opinions please


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

NOT AT ALL!! 
I assume you're an Alevel student, so am I. I also bought that fat book(most of us do) and it is not even close to the FSc books. You'll need books for practicing questions but you only have to learn the content from the 6 books of FSc.


----------



## NaruHinaFTW (Dec 11, 2016)

okay thanks, also i dont need to do the entire books of fsc right? like for example in the physical quantities and units portion of the uhs syllabus its written that i need to learn 6 parts of the chapters learning outcomes which are in total 14 so i only do whats written in the course yes?


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes, just stick to those bullet points, nothing will be out of them.


----------



## NaruHinaFTW (Dec 11, 2016)

so like in bio for the first chapter there is only one point which tells me i need to be able to define like 6 7 terms, i only learn those definitions from that chapter and nothing else?


----------



## SuffyanZahid (Jul 19, 2016)

Yes. And be very thorough with biology, 80% of the mcq's are just lines from the books.

- - - Updated - - -

Also, don't use the dogar brothers book until you're done with the syllabus.


----------



## NaruHinaFTW (Dec 11, 2016)

okay then Thanks ill stick to the bullet points and be extra careful with bio


----------



## Smaaz (Sep 27, 2016)

Nah, fsc books are enough while corroborating them with redspot which we have already solved in A-levels. though i will highly recommend to cram the fsc specially bio one for the topics after the first unit as after that unit uhs syllabus covers entire chapters of fsc. yeah u could refer to books available in market like caravan, ilmi, kets, Dogars for mcq practice.


----------



## Ali_raza1 (Sep 20, 2016)

A beautiful article written on how to start preparation for the MCAT Exam, read the complete article below

Tips for the Preparation of MCAT 2017 Exams | MCAT 2017 Result - Universal Testing Forum


----------

